# Relocating to Canada



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

We are seriously considering relocating to Canada preferably Toronto. hubbie has been working away for nearly two years and just home for weekend every couple of weeks. Have two children aged 7 & 5 and just dont see an end to this. The kids idolise their dad and we did not have children to only spend every couple of weekends together. Luckly my husband is in construction and there does seem to be jobs available. Just looking for advice on Toronoto re living standards, good area, situation re schools .. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

smilingeyes said:


> We are seriously considering relocating to Canada preferably Toronto. hubbie has been working away for nearly two years and just home for weekend every couple of weeks. Have two children aged 7 & 5 and just dont see an end to this. The kids idolise their dad and we did not have children to only spend every couple of weekends together. Luckly my husband is in construction and there does seem to be jobs available. Just looking for advice on Toronoto re living standards, good area, situation re schools .. any help would be greatly appreciated.


Toronto is a major city with a population exceeding 5 millions within the GTA. It is said to be the most multi-cultura city in the world. It is Canada's major financial centre so it's an active place for business and consequently employment. Good schools abound along with all sorts of recreational facilities/activities. It covers a large area so for living you must decide what are your needs. I live in suburbia about 30-40 minute drive from the city centre. Good housing and amenities. There is a good deal of construction taking place which is good for your husband's job prospects.
Good Luck.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

smilingeyes said:


> We are seriously considering relocating to Canada preferably Toronto. hubbie has been working away for nearly two years and just home for weekend every couple of weeks. Have two children aged 7 & 5 and just dont see an end to this. The kids idolise their dad and we did not have children to only spend every couple of weekends together. Luckly my husband is in construction and there does seem to be jobs available. Just looking for advice on Toronoto re living standards, good area, situation re schools .. any help would be greatly appreciated.


I have lived in Toronto for the past 35 years. It is a great place to live but expensive. Depending on your finances, you may prefer to live in one of the outlying suburbs where housing is considerably cheaper. Throughout the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) there are good schools and neighbourhoods. The job market is pretty good in the GTA and I love Toronto but you may want to consider looking at moving to Alberta or Saskatchewan. The unemployment rate is lower there so there will be more opportunities for work. Both provinces are growing very well because of the natural resources in these provinces - oil and potash.


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

[ anyone go to the jobs expo in rds yesterday or today ? we had prepaid tickets but were told wewould have a 2 hour wait just to get in door and queue for stands etc . We did not wait as our kids were being minded for a while . Did anyone one go and what did you make of it . we are going down the agency route from here for employement in Canada .


----------



## Nm90210 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi smilingeyes(love the name!!) My husband & I were at the expo-we were extremely lucky to get there early & get to speak to the Canadian delegates. I posted in the post below re rds expo.Can you provide more info on the agency route? Is it very expensive. We are anxious to get the ball rolling quickly. Tks


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

hi all, just to let you know you dont need to spend money on an agency. Go online to kijiji.ca and look up the various provinces on there. You can start applying for jobs from there. Also go to the Canada jobs bank site and apply directly. Dont go thru agencies, they are a complete waste of money. You would be better off spending that money on a trip over here and walking the streets with your CV. Honestly. Good luck.


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

LindaDoyle said:


> hi all, just to let you know you dont need to spend money on an agency. Go online to kijiji.ca and look up the various provinces on there. You can start applying for jobs from there. Also go to the Canada jobs bank site and apply directly. Dont go thru agencies, they are a complete waste of money. You would be better off spending that money on a trip over here and walking the streets with your CV. Honestly. Good luck.


thanks Linda, What i mwan by agency is recruitment agencies from ireland who arrange interviews etc. Are you over in canada already ? how long did it take you from getting job offer to acutally moving ? thanks


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

smilingeyes said:


> thanks Linda, What i mwan by agency is recruitment agencies from ireland who arrange interviews etc. Are you over in canada already ? how long did it take you from getting job offer to acutally moving ? thanks


Hi, no problems. Yes we are here now. We have been here almost seven months. We attended an expo in the RDS back in 2010 but we didnt find it of any help to be honest. We just sent resumes directly to companies ourselves and did the legwork on our own. It took about four months to get some replies, then a reccie in Feb 2011, and LMO approved in July 2011. We are here ever since and very happy. Good luck.


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks Linda , we have started the process but are getting impatient !!! did not even get into EXPO 2 weeks ago . DH has interview via skype next week with company in Canada so will wait adn see how that goes. Am going to look at the website you posted early. Sorry, have a few questions if you dont mind. when you applied to companies, what way were you interviewed . did you have to go over or were they via skype ? Did you have help with your relocation costs of was that all down to you . Hpe you dont mind me asking these questions .. Have been in touch with another person via this forum who are moving in May so is great to have contact with people who are in process of moving and or have moved alrweady. What part of Canada did you relocate to . My DH is in construction so hopefully we will be s uccessful at securing employment. Thanks Linda for you advice.

Have a good St Patricks Day tommorow !!!


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

smilingeyes said:


> thanks Linda , we have started the process but are getting impatient !!! did not even get into EXPO 2 weeks ago . DH has interview via skype next week with company in Canada so will wait adn see how that goes. Am going to look at the website you posted early. Sorry, have a few questions if you dont mind. when you applied to companies, what way were you interviewed . did you have to go over or were they via skype ? Did you have help with your relocation costs of was that all down to you . Hpe you dont mind me asking these questions .. Have been in touch with another person via this forum who are moving in May so is great to have contact with people who are in process of moving and or have moved alrweady. What part of Canada did you relocate to . My DH is in construction so hopefully we will be s uccessful at securing employment. Thanks Linda for you advice.
> 
> Have a good St Patricks Day tommorow !!!



(p.s. please excuse my spelling , just reading back over it now !)


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

smilingeyes said:


> thanks Linda , we have started the process but are getting impatient !!! did not even get into EXPO 2 weeks ago . DH has interview via skype next week with company in Canada so will wait adn see how that goes. Am going to look at the website you posted early. Sorry, have a few questions if you dont mind. when you applied to companies, what way were you interviewed . did you have to go over or were they via skype ? Did you have help with your relocation costs of was that all down to you . Hpe you dont mind me asking these questions .. Have been in touch with another person via this forum who are moving in May so is great to have contact with people who are in process of moving and or have moved alrweady. What part of Canada did you relocate to . My DH is in construction so hopefully we will be s uccessful at securing employment. Thanks Linda for you advice.
> 
> Have a good St Patricks Day tommorow !!!


Hi, sorry for taking so long to reply. Have my mam over from Ireland for three weeks so its very exciting in our house right now. Anyways to answer your questions we were interviewed on skype once but the rest of the interviews were all face to face during our reccie in Feb 2011. Hubby had interviews lined up for the two weeks that we came here and luckily was offered almost all of them. We went back to ireland with lots of job offers and companies were willing to submit LMOs. The relocation was entirely at our own cost but we were happy to be given the opportunity of coming here so we literally sold all our earthly goods. We did not sell our house which i regret now but its for sale at the moment. We are in Winnipeg and we love it. My OH is a mechanic. there is lots of work here for contstruction so you should be able to find a job soon I hope. Best wishes and hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

I am relocating in June and if you can apply for jobs on line through the websites and you can have preliminary interviews on skype. 
this will give you a feel for level of employment available and also salary scale. And if your loucky you may even get a sponsored visa which will mean all you have to do is submit paperwork and you are over in approx 12weeks


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi all

some advice would be greatly appreciated. Have posted on here before . We are still intent on making the move but it is taking time, a long long time. DH has had 3 interviews so far, 2 for the same company and got fantastic positive feedback which was brilliant. The last one he was told he would here via the agency in about week and half - two weeks, it has nearly been 4 weeks now. Agency have said there is nothing to worry about the process can be slow. Is this the norm ? advice greatly appreciated .. cheers xxx


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

Andy H said:


> I am relocating in June and if you can apply for jobs on line through the websites and you can have preliminary interviews on skype.
> this will give you a feel for level of employment available and also salary scale. And if your loucky you may even get a sponsored visa which will mean all you have to do is submit paperwork and you are over in approx 12weeks


Hi A ndy

How you getting on ... are you on the way ?


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

smilingeyes said:


> Hi A ndy
> 
> How you getting on ... are you on the way ?


Arriving in Calgary on the 16th and into Saskatoon on the 20th. The company that employed me sent off my paperwork. And I had my LMO back in 2weeks. 

Andy


----------



## Janey Canuck (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi there. I am Canadian and have lived in a few different Canadian cities (Winnipeg at the moment). The economic downturn felt more strongly in the U.S. had probably some of the biggest impact in Ontario (where Toronto is) where there is one of the highest unemployment rates across the country. Winnipeg - a smaller city (around 700,000) has one of the strongest economies in terms of home building (not sure if that's the kind of construction your husband is in?) from what I've heard. Saskatoon and Regina I believe are similar. It all depends what's important to you. Yes, personally, I'd rather live in Toronto for the variety of cultures (that seem less segregated than in Winnipeg) and the great night life and the more cosmopolitan and liberal feel of a bigger city. But if raising a family is your main concern, you may be just as happy in Winnipeg where housing is *much* cheaper. I'm a woman on my own and I bought a 84M house (3 bedroom) for 190,000 CAD. You could easily pay twice that in Toronto. So, I figure, with the money I save living here, I can take trips in the summer to some of the cities I find, well, more exciting and less cold (in winter anyway - sometimes Toronto summers can be oppressively hot and humid).


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

*help*

Myself and my husband (Carpenter) and 3 kids are hoping to move to Canada. where do we get started. Also how much does the whole process cost and how long does it take?

Thanks









SIZE="4"][/SIZE]


smilingeyes said:


> thanks Linda , we have started the process but are getting impatient !!! did not even get into EXPO 2 weeks ago . DH has interview via skype next week with company in Canada so will wait adn see how that goes. Am going to look at the website you posted early. Sorry, have a few questions if you dont mind. when you applied to companies, what way were you interviewed . did you have to go over or were they via skype ? Did you have help with your relocation costs of was that all down to you . Hpe you dont mind me asking these questions .. Have been in touch with another person via this forum who are moving in May so is great to have contact with people who are in process of moving and or have moved alrweady. What part of Canada did you relocate to . My DH is in construction so hopefully we will be s uccessful at securing employment. Thanks Linda for you advice.
> 
> Have a good St Patricks Day tommorow !!!


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

*hoping to move*

Hi there - I don't really know if I am replying to the right msge or not - hope its ok!
Myself and my husband (Carpenter) and 3 kids hoping to move to Canada. What type of money do we need to get the process moving? Also ideally my husband could go out a month or so before us and at least have a months salary to help with the move. I have loads of web sites etc. with info about moving but none actually mention the cost.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LeoJ said:


> Hi there - I don't really know if I am replying to the right msge or not - hope its ok!
> Myself and my husband (Carpenter) and 3 kids hoping to move to Canada. What type of money do we need to get the process moving? Also ideally my husband could go out a month or so before us and at least have a months salary to help with the move. I have loads of web sites etc. with info about moving but none actually mention the cost.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


It has been quoted that by the time a family is settled here the cost will be close to $25,000 plus. You will have your application fees, air fares, accommodation when you first arrive, rental first and last month's rent, etc, etc. 
Your husband will need to have pre-arranged employment before he can immigrate. He can come as a visitor but until an immigrant he cannot work.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


LeoJ said:


> Hi there - I don't really know if I am replying to the right msge or not - hope its ok!
> Myself and my husband (Carpenter) and 3 kids hoping to move to Canada. What type of money do we need to get the process moving? Also ideally my husband could go out a month or so before us and at least have a months salary to help with the move. I have loads of web sites etc. with info about moving but none actually mention the cost.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


Like *Auld Yin* has mentioned, by the time you are settled the cost of it will be upwards $25k. My employer has invested so far $16k per every foreigner on a TWP and their family. 

If your husband is a carpenter and doesn't mind the Canadian cold, then check this out.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

So do we pay that or does the employer pay that. Please say the employer pays it! and thanks for the reply


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for your quick reply. After the shock of reading about the 25k I thought I'd ask if the employer pays this or do we? Also none of us would go until at least one of us got an offer of employment anyway.


----------



## thorny (Jul 14, 2012)

I would say $25000 is a bit unrealistic as me, partner and son are moving over in two weeks and it ain't cost us any where near that. I have a job lined up tho.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,



LeoJ said:


> So do we pay that or does the employer pay that. Please say the employer pays it! and thanks for the reply


Don't panic! If you come as a Temporary Worker, the process is simple and affordable. I'll explain: you find an employer willing to sponsor you. Then you/they apply for a Labour Market Opinion (LMO) - free of charge, and once approved - if approved- as a Visa exempt individual you travel ($1,000 - $1,500 airfare) to Canada and apply for your work permit at Point of Entry (POE) at a cost $150.00

Once in Canada, you will need to rent a place to live and normally you are asked for a month's deposit and a month in advance. (In Edmonton the average rent is $1,000 pcm)

To become a Permanent Resident, you follow all the guidelines, procure all the documents - here is where you are going to invest most of your money- submit your application, and of course pay the applicable fees.

Again don't panic! just find an employer willing to sponsor your OH, which - if I may- it is extremely doable in current market conditions in Alberta. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


thorny said:


> I would say $25000 is a bit unrealistic as me, partner and son are moving over in two weeks and it ain't cost us any where near that. I have a job lined up tho.


Would you be so kind to list and price everything from phone calls, photocopies, airfares, photographs you have invested on so far? and later, add what would be the cost to finally land in Canada as a Permanent Resident.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

*Sponsored Visa*

That sounds more like it - thanks Andy - And if you get a sponsored visa through your job offer does that mean that the employer will help with relocation costs - like in Ireland and UK?

Thanks








Andy H said:


> I am relocating in June and if you can apply for jobs on line through the websites and you can have preliminary interviews on skype.
> this will give you a feel for level of employment available and also salary scale. And if your loucky you may even get a sponsored visa which will mean all you have to do is submit paperwork and you are over in approx 12weeks


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

that sounds more like it - also a sponsored visa would come with a job offer and pos. relocation costs? Hopefully

Thanks


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Don't panic! If you come as a Temporary Worker, the process is simple and affordable. I'll explain: you find an employer willing to sponsor you. Then you/they apply for a Labour Market Opinion (LMO) - free of charge, and once approved - if approved- as a Visa exempt individual you travel ($1,000 - $1,500 airfare) to Canada and apply for your work permit at Point of Entry (POE) at a cost $150.00
> ...


Thanks a million. That's more like my current budget! And it sounds a bit quicker too. Thanks


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

LeoJ said:


> Hi there - I don't really know if I am replying to the right msge or not - hope its ok!
> Myself and my husband (Carpenter) and 3 kids hoping to move to Canada. What type of money do we need to get the process moving? Also ideally my husband could go out a month or so before us and at least have a months salary to help with the move. I have loads of web sites etc. with info about moving but none actually mention the cost.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


Hi there,

Well we are here now about 5 weeks. I guess we were kinda lucky my DH had two skype interviews with company in Missaugaga and then a "day" visit for 3rd interview and then few weeks later job offer and than we both had a reccie visit for a week before we moved over with our 2 kids. We a re living outside Toronoto. Have leased a house and kids getting settled into school. We went through an employment agency in Dublin who was recruiting for company here so that is the route we took. It took about 8 months in total from start to being here so I guess not that bad. We find the initial costs i.e. setting up here expensive and perhaps more expensive than we thought but we have budgeted carefully and stick to it and are doing better than what we were at home .. Look at all areas and decide for yourselves which area suits you best. I wish you all the very best of luck, will be hard going and stressful but when you look at what Ireland is like at the moment, its makes it a whole lot easier. Maybe have a look at recruitment companies in dublin / ireland that are recruiting for companies in Canada and see what they come up with. Best of luck with everything. Its a hard choice to make but I do belive it is a good one not just for now but for your long term future ... Be positive and everything will work out. Take care 
xxx


----------

